# Kenmore F1 Code



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> 790.95410100


A Frigidaire built Kenmore.

Either a melted/shorted wire or bad control keeping the element on.









Electronic clock control









Overlay - clock, black

jeff.


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

I replaced the EOC (electronic oven control unit) and the oven temp sensor. It works like new now. Just in case anyone else has this issue: The EOC was $161.00 from a local supplier and the oven temp sensor was $26.00. You can get the EOC for $129.00 online but I needed it right away. It is easy to change. (4 phillips screws). The oven temp sensor requires you to remove the large panel on the back of the range and has 2 screws holding it in. From what I read the electronic control units break a lot. Hope this helps someone down the road.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thankx for the update 

jeff.


----------

